# Treats



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

I just wondered what treats people give their cockapoos?

Freddy often gets bored with his biscuits and his current favourite is cheese. I buy him his own bag of "Cheds" (tiny squares of cheese) which he seems to love, but I don't know if these are healthy for him.

Does anyone know if you can give dogs hot dog sausages, as in the ones from the tin? Or are they bad because they are kept in brine?

Any suggestions would be welcome!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We give Izzie chicken & cheese  She absolutely loves them both! But she will eat any human food we have if we give her it, she loves our food. Not sure about hot dog sausages, we don't give Izzie pork sausages because we heard somewhere that pork can give dog heart worms which can kill them :s Although dad seems to think it means proccessed pork, so not sure...


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Maisie loves chesse, chicken and corned beef. We've also given her hot dog sausages, the trainer at puppy classes advised us to use them.


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Tiny hotdog pieces dried in the microwave, they last about a week and boo absoluteley loves them as training treats


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Rejess said:


> Tiny hotdog pieces dried in the microwave, they last about a week and boo absoluteley loves them as training treats


How do you do that Claire? and are you using hot dogs from a tin ?


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

I used hotdogs from a tin, chopped into tiny pieces and put onto kitchen towel in the microwave  it took me about 10 mins to dry them out but my microwave is very low wattage, i suppose you could probably do the same on a low oven setting  its better than handling wet hot dog pieces really!! And they lasted about a week in an airtight jar, i think its also usefil if you are opening a tin of eight hotdogs you know? Because you would never use them all realistically


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Rejess said:


> I used hotdogs from a tin, chopped into tiny pieces and put onto kitchen towel in the microwave  it took me about 10 mins to dry them out but my microwave is very low wattage, i suppose you could probably do the same on a low oven setting  its better than handling wet hot dog pieces really!! And they lasted about a week in an airtight jar, i think its also usefil if you are opening a tin of eight hotdogs you know? Because you would never use them all realistically


will definately do this. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie has hot dog sausage, but I do use the ones from the fresh cabinet (packet o 4 thin ones). I just think the wont keep as fresh if I buy a bigger amount. 

Millie also has cooked chicked (the small fresh packet thats already in small pieces). Cocktail sausages.

All the above are chopped into small pieces.

Millie also gets a variety of dried food... Coachies, Dried Fish, Natures Menu to name but a few.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I microwave lambs liver for about 4 mins then cut it with scissors into pea sized bits which I store in the freezer. I take a handful training and they can have them frozen or defrosted.

There's also some really good recipes on JoJo's blog http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/useful-information/food-diets/ which can be broken up into small pieces for training.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I give Poppy cheese and chicken, though it has to be breast meat. I tried her with thigh meat one day she picked it out of her bowl carried it into me and gave me a look as if to say do you think I'm eating that??. I gave in and swapped it for breast meat and she wolfed it down. Talk about picky pampered poos!!! I also fill her Kong with peanut butter. She's obsessed with it open the jar and she can smell it and goes crazy licking it, she's like a doggy drug addict with it 

Simon and Poppy


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> I give Poppy cheese and chicken, though it has to be breast meat. I tried her with thigh meat one day she picked it out of her bowl carried it into me and gave me a look as if to say do you think I'm eating that??. I gave in and swapped it for breast meat and she wolfed it down.


Poppy you are fussy! 

I give Obi cooked chicken breast, dried liver (he prefers Chicken liver over Lamb liver for some reason), cheese, hot dog/frankfurter sausage, cocktail sausage for training treats. I have to careful with the cheese as too much gives him a runny bum. 

For bigger one off treats I give a raw bone, peanut butter kongs, raw chicken wings, paddywack and pigs ears. I have just got some green tripe sticks from Natural Instinct so going to give him one of those later today when I go out.


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

I will only give green tripe sticks in summer when Rocky can have them outside, they stink!  
I also give paddywack and pizzle sticks for larger treats. He seems to have gone off pigs ears, hides them but doesn't eat them lol fussy beggar! x


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, do you just use normal peanut butter with the kongs , or do you have to use the kong peanut butter paste?


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

You can get individually packed hot dogs in pets @ home which ollie adores... We've done philli/ primula am and cheese spread and gravy in a kong ( plugged the end for that one) all of which ollie loves


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Rustler said:


> Hi, do you just use normal peanut butter with the kongs , or do you have to use the kong peanut butter paste?


Normal peanut butter. And in this house we only have crunchy peanut butter so she gets that in her kong. I sandwich it between cream cheese too and the odd bit of sausage or something in it. You can also freeze it all and give it as a treat for when you need them to be entertained for a couple of hours.


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Cooked sausage, chicken, beefburger, cheese, all cut up into small bits, as well as some training kibble from [email protected]

The cooked human food is great for getting him to stay close off the lead, getting him to jump into the car etc, except when he is on the park when nothing at all gets his interest!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Rejess said:


> Tiny hotdog pieces dried in the microwave, they last about a week and boo absoluteley loves them as training treats


Hi Claire thanks for this. I chopped and killed the hot dogs in the microwave last night. Care likes them and they worked well on her walk today. Hubby liked them too even if they are a bit chewy!!


----------



## axtenren (Oct 30, 2011)

I use peanut butter mixed with kibble and stuffed it to her kong. for her training treats I used liver.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thought I would add this to a TREAT thread .. hope you like it 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/01/07/my-cockapoos-enjoy-bulls-pizzles/

The video is sooooo cute


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

I use liver cake for Cider. I bake a big cake and cut it into pea size pieces, put them into lots of small plastic bags and they go into the freezer. Each bag last me about 4 to 5 days. For a couple of months. I like it that they stay in one piece and don't create a mess. Cider loves them on walks as a treat and other dogs must too, they all know in what pocket I am keeping them. 
For a special treat at home after a good brush in the evening, I let Cider lick some liverpate off my fingertip


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha Izzie has chicken most of them time, but I took her for a walk one day (had osme in my pocket) & she was playing with a black lab & suddenly it was walking around following my pocket  His owner had to shout him to make him leave me alone lol


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for this thread, I've banked lots of ideas for when we get our pup!


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Thought I would add this to a TREAT thread .. hope you like it
> 
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/01/07/my-cockapoos-enjoy-bulls-pizzles/
> 
> The video is sooooo cute


Very cute 

Forgot to mention, I also give Rocky "marmite fingers" after taking a tablet if he is on any meds. This is literally just letting him lick a bit of marmite off my fingers. He loves it and I guess it takes away any residue taste from a tablet. I keep this little treat ONLY for tablet time, it ensures I get no trouble.


----------

